
What do you think about a NLP for spanish language blog? - mfalcon
I&#x27;m a software engineer from Buenos Aires, Argentina. We use spanish as our primary language and I&#x27;ve been working on several applications with the help of different NLP features.<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking about launching a blog with practical examples and code that I use and I&#x27;d like to know if you think it&#x27;ll be interesting to write an english version. To make myself clear, I&#x27;m talking about building a NLP for spanish blog written in English, so the question is, for the people here on HN who are on this industry, are you interested on applying NLP for the spanish language or are you mainly interested in the english branch?
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina too!]

I think it will be interesting, in particular if you discuss the additional
problems that appear in Spanish. For example: non ascii characters,
declination of adjectives by gender, more declination of verbs, ??? These
problems may appear in other languages as German, French, ... so the material
may be interesting for anyone trying to do a localized version of a tool in
other languages.

------
Eridrus
I'd definitely be interested in reading about how NLP for Spanish compares to
NLP for English, particularly since I don't speak Spanish :)

